# Router table top?



## Rick in Pittsburgh (Jun 23, 2009)

I was at Home Depot today and saw that they have their counter tops on sale, 75% off.

I got thinking that it may be a good router table top, but no too sure of the wood under the laminate. I think it is particle board. If i would glue 3/4 plywood or MDF under the particle board, would this work for a top? I was wondering if you route out the top for the plate would the particle board hold up, not fall apart, over time.

I can buy a 5-6 foot piece for about $16.00 - $18.00. I'm not sure of the depth but it looked deep enough for a router top.

Currently I have a plywood top that I am using and it seems to work pretty good. But I really want to build a router table and would like to have a nice top on it.

I'd appreciate any responses.

Rick in Pittsburgh


----------



## penaddict (Jun 13, 2008)

Rick, right now Jessem is clearing out their imported version of the phenolic top 24x32 for $129. Just something to consider instead of making your own.
03004A IMPORTED MAST-R-TOP FOR MAST-R-LIFT, ROUT-R-LIFT FX AND ROUT-R-PLATE 24" X 32" WITH 9-1/4" X 11-3/4" CUTOUT FOR INSERT PLATE.
Mike


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Rick in Pittsburgh said:


> I was at Home Depot today and saw that they have their counter tops on sale, 75% off.
> 
> I got thinking that it may be a good router table top, but no too sure of the wood under the laminate. I think it is particle board. If i would glue 3/4 plywood or MDF under the particle board, would this work for a top? I was wondering if you route out the top for the plate would the particle board hold up, not fall apart, over time.
> 
> ...


It should work fine.


----------



## Howie (Sep 12, 2010)

Rick: My first top was a piece of counter from Lowes and it worked fine. When you route out for the plate just put a hardwood one by underneath and then put your leveling screws down to it. I use melamine now and don't have any problems with it.


----------



## iamwelty2 (Dec 27, 2008)

I thought about doing the same thing.... my research however led me to go with double 3/4" MDF and attaching laminate over that. I'm glad I went that route as I now see that the particle board is pretty weak and would have led to problems down the road. My dedicated router in the table is pretty heavy... (a Triton)... I'm glad to have the thicker, heavier table material to keep from bowing.


----------



## Tisdai (Aug 29, 2010)

If you are going to buy the worktop to use as a table, then try here for your insert plate, bobj3 has posted this link on the forum in other posts for the cheapest you can find.

Router Table Plate

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

This is only my opinion.

A single layer of 19mm MDF sealed on both sides with supporting rails attached underneath is more than adequate.

Remember it's woodworking not ship building that we're up to here.


----------



## Aquadan005 (Sep 11, 2010)

My first table was 2 3/4" thick layers of particle board with a laminate over top. It worked great, but I failed to worry about the bottom and it eventually (2 years) absorbed moisture over time and began to warp. Be sure to laminte or seal the bottom and edges and you'll be fine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would suggest the phenolic top, the base cabinet can be just about anything you want to use ,if you live down South you want to use the phenolic type.
I have two of them (phenolic type) and they are rock solid and flat ..
The only down fall with the one below is has a odd ball size hole for the router mounting plate that that's not a bit deal if you buy the HF plate and cut it down a bit..

Router Forums - View Single Post - Router table top?

===========


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

HF plate is only 9" wide.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

I think you are right, looks like they will need to get and use the plate from JessEm
But it's phenolic also so that's real plus ,just a bit more money..

03100 Rout-R-Plateâ„¢

Or 
Just glue and screw in some 1/8" wide spacers to save 40.oo bucks..out of plastic stock..

========


RJM60 said:


> HF plate is only 9" wide.


----------



## Rick in Pittsburgh (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replys, I haven't had the chance to get back to Home Depot, so I don't even know if they have the tops left. I might go ahead and use the top that I currently have for now. As far as the insert, I'm always leary about "cheap" plates. I always feel there's a reason that they are cheap. I try to but American Made first, if not then I try for products made in countries that pay a fair wage, ie: Canada, Germany, Australia, ETC. I don't mind paying more for quality, I really hate buying something twice and I usually get burnt with cheaper things. I ended on buying a plate from Incra. 3/8 inch thick so I know it's solid. I will be hanging a freud FT3000 from it. I really don't want to take a chance of the plate flexing or warping. With this plate I think my son will be using it 30 years from now. I also like how the inserts are held in place with the magnets. I should be getting it early next week. Oh, the other reason I purchased this plate was a $15.00 discount they were offering. Still wasn't cheap but I feel a lot better knowing it will hold up.


----------

